# what can i do to get my room temp in my grow room down



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

i had one 600 watt running over night,and when i came home,my temp was 95 degrees in my grow room.(i cant imagine what it'll be once i get both 600 watt lights going)i can get the temp down to 86 when i open the door,but i will not beable to keep the door open at all times.....my plants arent having any negative effects yet (due to the fact i have a couple fan blowing on them) but what can i do as far as ventilation goes,whats it gonna take to get the temp in this room down? 
i have central air throughout my town house but i cant afford to run the lights,fans,plus the ac.what kinda affordable fan can i buy? also,does anybody know of any good blueprints of a good ventilation system,getting fresh air into the grow room is not a problem,getting the hot air out is.if you have any tips,suggestion,or anything that'll point me in the right direction as far as making this problem,a problem of the past.please help.i greatly apreciate you takin the time to check this thread out,please help me! =) (Thanks alot)  -peace


----------



## Melissa

*would it not be possible to cut out a small hole in the door ,,(this is what i had to do )*hope someone comes up with a better solution eace:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

well i have a widow where i can duct it outdoors at,but i dont know what kinda fan i need that'll be strong enough to move enough of the hot air in the room out,to beable to drop the temp 10 degrees.i also dont know of a design that i could put together so it'd actually work.i was checkin out centrifugal fan..but im not sure if one of them will work or not...plus theyre like 200 bucks..i was trying to come up with a lil cheaper solution that'd work.i think controlling the heat,has to be the hardest part about growing indoors w/ hid lights. its nothin but a total pain in the rear end.anymore suggestions?


----------



## papabeach1

well we did have that problem, its hot down here, its sweaty more when we has 600 hps running, even with 4 fans,   we got filled up  so we have a/c mounted on the window, which blocks their view, that's good, we has a/c up and running,  with good insulation and covers, all good  feels good inside than outside, now its up and running with plants n it, I do see improvements I see boost growth already, we even have 2 duct fans to keep that hot blub cool real cool include a/c flows


----------



## Puffin Afatty

:farm: *air exchange is the only solution, other than putting ac in there.  you may need more or bigger intake holes[I removed 2 inches from the bottom of the closet door] and put in a 465 cfm exhaust fan in the ceiling of a 30in x 30in x 7 ft closet with a 400w hps and it was fine.  I did use co2 though and the temps were usually around 85F*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

well im actually trying to steer away from runnin ac.if i can figure out a strong enough,affordable fan.that i can hook up to some flexible duct to do the trick,i'd much rather go that route,but i will consider a window ac unit,if i cant get this figured out.although,if i do this,i think i'll put the ac unit on a timer,and run it just enough,so that my temps stay at a safe temp,know what im sayin?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

what do you suggest for a whole room ventilation setup?my lights and hydroponic system are set up in my master bedroom.




			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :farm: *air exchange is the only solution, other than putting ac in there. you may need more or bigger intake holes[I removed 2 inches from the bottom of the closet door] and put in a 465 cfm exhaust fan in the ceiling of a 30in x 30in x 7 ft closet with a 400w hps and it was fine. I did use co2 though and the temps were usually around 85F*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*your room sounds large enuf, you just need to create the air movement :hubba: I think an exhaust fan or pair of them if needed to get the air flowing at a rate that exchanges the room air several times each minute.  you are exhausting outside of the house and the intake is at floor level???  the cool tube should be helping, but it too needs to exhaust outside the house.  I ran the exhaust ducting up thru attic and out a 4th floor ridge vent that was 35 ft above ground level.  even without scrubber, smell was not detectable at ground level  :aok:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

You will need three inline fans. I have a 424 cfm 6 in intake and exhaust and a 590 cfm 8 in cooling my lamps. My temps are a breezy 79. go to htg there inlines are only 130-160 bucks.


----------



## Melissa

*i just used standard computer fans  for intake and outtake,,brought my temps right down im growing in a  bedroom closet tho ,:48: *


----------



## BuddyLuv

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> what do you suggest for a whole room ventilation setup?my lights and hydroponic system are set up in my master bedroom.


What are you sleeping next to the room?lol You will need to keep the air moving. I tried to just cool my room with the central air and it did not work. I had to run an intake in the a/c duct to boost the airflow when the fans came on and ran my exhaust straight outside. The only thing is I think my carbon scrubber may be working against me on efficiently venting the room. The lights were my biggest challenge because I am running two 1000w in a 42 sq. ft. area. I ran ducts straight through the room and right back out with a 590 cfm fan at the end sucking the air out. My hoods leaked so I to fix that, metal tape is my new best friend. The only down side is that it is very noisy during the veg stage. The fans are always running. Once the lights go to 12/12 I think it will ease my mind a little more.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

lol,youll probably laugh when i say this,but i live alone in a 3 bedroom,and i never sleep upstairs (which is where my bedrooms are) i sleep on a pull out  couch in my living room ,right next to my comp.i have  two 6inch  duct fan pulling  hot air out of the cool tubes and out the window (higher up)i just think,no matter how much  i cool these hurricane lamp shades,they'll still put out heat.what kind of fan do you guys suggest that wont cost me a couple hundred bucks.i just dont feel right getting raped 200 dollars for a fan.if it came to that,id much rather just run a windowsill ac setup.do they make any ac units that dont have to be  put in the window? a unit that'll sit right on the floor?  thanks for all the helpful advise,i will hopefdully have this taken care of soon.-peace


----------



## BuddyLuv

They do sell free standing A/C units but the cost more then a in-line and probably more to run.


----------



## KGB30

Home depot sells stand alone AC at a affordable price but will cost more then a $170 for a in line fan.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

ok,so i called my local pawn shop and found a window air conditioner for $40 dollars.so i shut my hps off until i can go get it (probably pay day friday) but im just gonna leave my plants under my 4ft shop light (flour) until i can get this heat situation under control.im gonna make it its own 2x4 frame so i dont have to have it hanging out my window.anyways,time will tell,ill update this once i get it. thanks to all of you guys for the help.i apreciate it. -peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

It's extremely hard to control the heat without proper ventilation for the ROOM and the LIGHTS. Especially with higher wattage HID lighting. I would def suggest putting the ballasts OUTSIDE of the room if you already haven't . This will reduce temps inside. 



Ventilation can be the most aggravating but is also the most important thing in your grow area. I am sorry to see you haven't yet resolved the situation. I run SUNLEAVES WIND TUNNEL fans for ventilation. 6 " and move 440 cfm or so. One on intake one exhaust.. full go ..... and they are reasonably priced.

If you go with a stand alone a/c unit get the highest BTU rating or whatever rating they use.. I think the biggest floor model was 12/15 k rated. ABout 400$ to 600$ depending on brand or where u buy, warranty ect.

Anyways if you need anything feel free to ask AID.

I am just warning you, If you choose an a/c unit to control temps, you can run into MAJOR humidity problems. I would highly highly suggest, getting a good dehumidifier too on top of the a.c unit. Weigh the costs.... good inline fans that will reduce heat , costs less up front, less money to run monthly as both my 6 inch fans use a total of 140w together.... 70w a piece..... I wonder how much that 40$ a.c unit will cost u in the longrun.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Here is the link to the fans i use. 

The 4 inch 
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SW604

The 6 inch is what i use and they are listed here...
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SW606

The 4 inch fans are more than enough to cool your lighting and space.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

thanks for the advice wakenbake,i truly apreciate the help.unfortunatly,after i buy all my rockwool/nutes/ph meter..im gonna be short on cash,therefore i might have to wait til my next time around to use them 200 dollar fans.as for now,im gonna stick with this little window air conditioner and hope for the best.i'll definitly keep a close eye on my humidity level,if i need to,ill bring up my dehumidifier out of my basement and run it.I made up a blueprint of the stand  im gonna make for my a.c. i dont wanna have it hanging out of my window (due to the fact i rent,and have central air,so i dont want anybody wondering whats in the room) so i decided to create a stand.the silver part on this pic is what i  have covering my window.(its black plastic,w/ a layer of mylar on the inside to stop the light from intruding out.the duct im showing here,is the duct that hooks up to my cool tubes.im not sure if this will work good enough to get my temps down to 80 degrees or not,but my fingers are crossed..ill know for sure on saturday if this works or not. -peace

 p.s. :hubba: 
 heres a pic i drew up on paint to show you what im doing


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

hey kludge, (welcome to mp)
air conditioners add humidity to the air at times.its ok to have a little higher humidity during the veg cycle,but you dont want to have a high humidity level when your buds are forming.it could cause them to mold.im not sure if they make a.c. units with dehumidifiers or not though.-peace


----------



## halzey68

i found regular bathroom / kitchen exhaust fans at homedepot.com for 30 bucks, they are fairly noisy, typical for those. I also constucted a box to fit inside the window to vent hot air out, that way the window is open a little but from the outside all you see is miniblinds.then seal the rest of the window to make it air and light tight. i put carbon air filtersin the box to control the odor. plus takes up miinimal space in my room. there a video on utube "how to grow..." blonde guy,curly hair,  using HESI products, but i like his room design. also, swamp cooler padding, not straw, but the paper material with cloth make good filters too, used it to cover exhaust holes to keep bugs out and charcoal in.


----------



## screwdriver

Really need to understand the layout of your townhouse.  Where I am, the typical townhouse with A/C also has a cold air return in the bedroom or nearby.  In a specific situation just running the "fan" setting on the thermostat will force the cooler air from the lower portion of the house to the upper portion of the house.  Another way is to open the cold air return in the basement, if thats where your furnace is located, this also aids in evening out the humidity in your house. 
Good luck with cooling.


----------



## clanchattan

AID, if the A.C. unit is not a stand alone job you are gonna have to set it over a big tub or you will end up with water on the floor and stains on the cieling on the floor below.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Really need to understand the layout of your townhouse. Where I am, the typical townhouse with A/C also has a cold air return in the bedroom or nearby. In a specific situation just running the "fan" setting on the thermostat will force the cooler air from the lower portion of the house to the upper portion of the house. Another way is to open the cold air return in the basement, if thats where your furnace is located, this also aids in evening out the humidity in your house.
> Good luck with cooling.


 
yea,thats exactly how mine is.ill have to turn the fan on (on the therm.) and see how low i can get the temp in the room.(thanks alot)

clanchattanAID, if the A.C. unit is not a stand alone job you are gonna have to set it over a big tub or you will end up with water on the floor and stains on the cieling on the floor below.


very good point,i never even thaught about it losing water or sweating.ill have to do a lil updating to my blueprint.your the man,thanks alot


----------



## clanchattan

im not the man, but i play him on t.v.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Anyone ever see a window unit work?

The coil leaks condensation off it and drips  on the ground, make dang sure you  have a way to get that water out of the room and trust me it builds up quick. Maybe add a rubbermaid bin for it to drain into that you can empty every week or so. 

AC units ALWAYS add humidity to the room unless it's a central unit with built in dehumidifier. Most new CENTRAL units have dehumidifiers in the blower unit inside. WINDOW UNITS do NOT act as a dehumidifier .... even the big ones. Cool moist air added to a hot room always equals humidity. 
The way a window unit works  by a fan basically blowing across cold coils. COLD WET COILS. These coils produce condensation that leaks out as wastewater normally just outside the window it hangs out of. 

I would go ahead and get out that DE humidifier, and get it running with the a/c. God, i am going to hate to see your electric bill after adding all that.


----------



## clanchattan

at my sisters we set the unit on a stool and where the back overhangs we put a big cooler down and ran 3/8 rubber fuel line hose clamped to the coolers nipple (huh huh, nipple) along a back wall into the sump pump hole and bye bye water. AID could maybe get it into his master bath and into his sink drain. keept low so a syphon forms when the water level gets 4-5 inches inside the cooler.  it'll take a lil redneck ingineerin and a little plumbing but i think its feasible.

stool=free
cooler=free
3/8'' hose= $0.40 a foot
brass 3/8'' hose fitting=$2.00

just keep it lower than the cooler so it'll drain


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

oh,i dont mind dumping the water,im home all day so i'd have the time to do it,plus i have a bathroom up stairs so i wouldnt have to go very far with it.as far as the electic bill goes.luckly i live alone,so i dont run alot of electricity,i have my water heater turned down,i keep my washer and dryer unplugged when they arent in use.i use nothing but cfl's throughout my whole house.my house has central air,but i just run a fan in my living room so i dont run that.i have so much invested in this grow,that theres really no turning back now.im gonna have to do what it takes to get the room around 80 degrees.i think it'd be alot cheaper for me to run a window a.c. rather than my central air though.. when i had my last apartment,i had a window a.c. and my bill was never over $25,where im at now,if i run the central air,my bills like 150 during the summer.im only gonna run these lights for 18/6 during veg though.hopefully this'll give me 5 hours a day to give everything a break.im gonna see if i can put the air conditioner on a timerand still keep the temp under control.im gonna take the plants i have goin now,out of the room and im gonna take 2 days off from work so i can monitor my temps and  get everything situated.im gonna have my lights off at night when im at work so i dont have to worrry about them while im at work.i thaught of a way to have the stand set up in a manner that'll collect the water the ac gives off,ill post it a lil later so you guys can tell me what ya think.if i cant make the whole stand thing work,ill have no choice but to install it the normal way..anyways,im off to see what i missed over night around here-peace


----------

